# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Thư viện 3d và thiết kế mẫu CNC ...

## anhxco

Em thấy diễn đàn có 1 số anh làm cnc rất bài bản, đi từ thiết kế, mô phỏng đến việc thi công luôn.
Việc thiết kế em thấy thư viện khá quan trọng, nếu có sẵn sẽ đỡ mất công build từ đầu, ngoài ra nếu có sẵn những thiết kế mình có thể học hỏi thêm và modify lại cũng sẽ dễ hơn cho các bạn không chuyên như em và cũng mất ít thời gian hơn. Nên e muốn mở thớt này để ae có thể chia sẽ các thư viện linh kiện về cnc cũng như các thiết kế có sẵn.

Em thì mới tìm hiểu, chưa có sản phẩm nào nên mượn mấy link trên internet thôi:
1./ https://grabcad.com/

Trang nì e thấy có rất nhiều thiết kế cũng như thư viện và free luôn, cứ vào thích gì thì search là ra à, cho 1 số hình ảnh cho nó máu:


2./ http://b2b.partcommunity.com/portal/...b/CAD+CATALOGS
Trang này do cụ Khoa3C share.

Em xin hết, các bác tiếp tục nhé.

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, hungdn, josphamduy, katerman

----------


## linhdt1121

em thêm cái trang này,có nhôm profile 
http://www.tracepartsonline.net/

----------

anhxco, Nguyễn Toàn

----------

